# Going big



## Trouthead (Nov 2, 2010)

Asked for advice about sizing, and figure I can always turn it down but if it won't keep the house warm then I am scre***, so I am going to go big, the 38,000 NG size.

We have a long tern dealer (more than 20 years) that sells Vermont Casting, Quadra Fire, Hearthstone, Avalonwith another local dealer selling Regency. 

Will try to keep whateverone we buy in the 38,00 BTU range, and I don't thing there will be much difference in pricing.  Just looking for advice on brand.  Is there one we should stay away from?  Is there on manufactor that is head and shoulders above the rest.  Are those with electronic pilots more prone to problems than those that use the good old fashioned pilot light.

Just looking for those with experience to share it.

thanks


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 3, 2010)

The Regency U39 is a kick-ass heater, but may be too contemporary for your taste.
It doesn't go too well with a traditional home but that's your (wife's) call...
I like the bay look & it'll look good in a corner install...
VC is bankrupt again (4X?), so I'd stay away from their products...
Hearthstone makes a nice unit. but their new Remote/IPI system is very 
sensitive to voltage fluctuations & can be problematic.
I have no experience with Avalon, so I can't offer any input on them


----------



## Trouthead (Nov 3, 2010)

Curious about the old style pilot light on the Regency.  How much gas does a pilot really use in a month period.  Are pilotless stoves more problem prone?  As I can recall I have never had an outdoor grill with a piezo ignitor that had the piezo work more than a year or so.  Are the stoves better than that?


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 3, 2010)

Trouthead said:
			
		

> Curious about the old style pilot light on the Regency.  How much gas does a pilot really use in a month period.
> 
> *The pilot will burn , on average, 800 BTU/HR. Utility companies generally sell you NG by "therms"
> One Therm = 100,000 BTU. 100,000(BTU)/800(BTU/HR)=125(HR)*
> ...


----------



## Trouthead (Nov 3, 2010)

So at my rate of gas per therm(.65)  it will cost roughly $18.00 for the season 5 months to keep a pilot going.  Since the pilot burns and produce heat (800 BTU/hour)  that ends up being 19200 BTUs a day in heat from the pilot.  So can I assume that with a heating appliance like a stove I am not really wasting any of the gas that the pilot is burning.  It all goes towards heat.  Which probably means I should not make a decision based upon pilot or no pilot.  Is my logic correct?


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 3, 2010)

You are correct...


----------



## Trouthead (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks for a lot of help and answers.  Now I need to  see if the wife likes the contempory styled U-39, and lets hope the price is comprable to the other stoves we have looked at.


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 3, 2010)

The U39 with black door & black lovers retails for $2212.
You'll need venting ($500+/- for an up & out), gas line (?) & labor (3-4hrs).
It doesn't require a hearthpad.


----------

